# Bakuman RP



## Zorokiller (Jun 1, 2010)

Now make your dreams come true and become the most famous mangaka!

In here role-play your life as a mangaka, interact with others and bring out chapters that will be rated by the other players and the GM's.

Be creative and focus on both the social life as the carriere life of the mangaka!

Take the gamble and chase your dreams!


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 1, 2010)

Tarou slams the door of his loft open and waggles inside, Maki and Nishima look up from their drawing papers, Maki looks somewhat uncomfortable while Nishima just shrugs it off and lifts his shoulders.

"You're late again" Nishima the goodlooking well-dressed boy with big blue eyes remarks.
Maki the little somewhat chubby guy with narrow eyes and checkered vest remains silent.

Tarou sits down in his big chair and holds up his hand, Maki immediatly grabs the name and hands it over.
"Here you go Akira-san"
"Ugh...*hiccup* It's crap, this is no good! The art is..*hiccup* terrible!!" Tarou spouts
Nishima slams his hands on the table
"D-Damnit Tarou! Then stop wasting your time and work on it yourself! This is the oppertunity you've been waiting for for years!" Nishima shouts
Tarou stands up and pushes Nishima's shoulder, Nishima stands strong.
"You just have to draw better *hiccup* Nishi-chan"
Nishima knows better and ignores it
"Anyway, I'm done for today, I'm already late for teaching my karate class."
"W-..*hiccup*..hatever.." Tarou keeps on taunting
Nishima waves and looks back one last time before shutting the door
"By the way, I threw away all your booze."

Tarou falls down the ground grabbing his head
"D-Damnit..!! Maki!! Quickly! Go get me whisky!"
"U-Understood Akira-san!" he says as he salutes and rushes off

He sits down at his own desk, looking at the first chapter of R-volver

*R-volver
Chapter 1*
In a desert town, a man wearing a cowboys attire completed with poncho he has a long weapon in a holster, a whip and satchel.

He walks towards the saloon and opens up the doors, he leans at the bar and puts down a piece of paper
"I'm looking for information..." the man says with a grunting voice.
The barkeep laughs loudly
"R-volver?! Haha...Where do you expect to find this joker?"
Van grabs the barkeep by the collar
"Do I seem like the joking type, mister?"
"U-Uhm...Excuse me!" A high-pitched voice says behind the man
"You're searching for R-volver? I know about it" the boy says
The man releases the bartender
"Shoot."
"W-Well I can't talk about it here..."
The man nods
"Let's go outside then."
"Not that fast stranger!" The barkeep shouts, holding a barrel-less gun.

"Follow me outside." he says as he keeps the man under fire

The mysterious man and barkeep walk outside to the main street and stand in front of each other keeping their distance, the young boy stands panicked on the sides with the crowds who came to watch.

"Draw!" The barkeep shouts as he points his gun(?) to the sky.
The mysterious man unsheaths his weapon, showing a gun with a large blade attached to it between the two barrels. tapping it on his shoulder

"Your not using a lariat but a out-dated weapon? Haha amusing..." The man laughs

Suddenly out of the blue a mechanical structure falls down, the barkeeper enters the cockpit

The man glares
"Watch out! That's a weapon type Stallion!!" the boy shouts
a mechanical fist slams down but the man quickly jumps up with a corkscrew and dodges it, in midair he grabs his rope and and throws it around the top part, swings to the other side and slashes with his sword while pulling the trigger, blowing the explosive round through the opening he made in the armor.

From his satchel he grabs a red small stick and throws it in the opening just made, making it explode, defecting the Stallion.

"T-That guy..."
"Isn't that?!"
"I-It's Van! Van the Stallionslayer!"

The boy looks suprised
"Someone that can take on Stallions with just his own physique and old-timer weapons?" the boy looks amazed
*End chapter 1*

Tarou looks up
"Well the art is top-notch...Maybe I should focus..."


----------



## Damaris (Jun 1, 2010)

*Risa Hibiki*

Her father had fallen over himself giving her this apartment, but Risa wasn't stupid enough to think that it was because he wanted her to succeed. He just didn't want to see her anymore. She couldn't hold it against him, because she didn't want to see him anymore either. They both reminded each other of someone who was lost for good, and Risa was tired of listening to him sob through the paper-thin walls, tired of dull-eyed breakfasts and downcast meals. Maybe she was a terrible person, but she didn't want to live being held back by her grief for the rest of her life. There was nothing she could do to help her father now, but one day, one day—

But today wasn't that day. She dressed in her idea of casual clothes; soft-leather ankle boots, black nearly-sheer pantyhose and a light-pink shirtdress that she cinched with a white belt. Letting her waves of soft red hair (she still wasn't quite used to that color) fall down her back, she grabbed her slouchy bag and stepped outside of the door, closing it softly behind her. Shimokitazawa  was known for being a suburb of the center of the manga/anime industry, but the renowed clothing stores were another plus for Risa. Making her way down the narrow streets, she enjoyed the flow of people around her, all of them chattering and vibrant, full of life. After a few minutes of wandering, her gaze settled on a tucked-away cafe, and Risa decided to eat lunch there.

She still needed some sort of antagonist for the manga she was pitching, after all, and maybe she would find inspiration here. She looked up at the sign as she opened the door. “Future Express Cafe!” The words coaxed a slight smile from Risa. What better choice from the self-declared futurist, the girl who lived by technology? She couldn't go wrong here.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 1, 2010)

Tarou still stared at his desk, before him stood a little bobblehead figure of Nyu from Magical cat Nyu.
His eye twitched as the joyful figure kept on wiggling
In one sweep he throws the figure to the wall.

The most recent 'Manga Extravaganza!' magazine fell out of his bookcase, Tarou swayed over to it and grabbed it, at the same time his phone rang, he grabbed it out of his pocket with two fingers and held it high against his ear

"..."

"You have to say something when you pick up Akito-san!" The voice yelled
"Ah sorry, sorry Sakuro Ooshii." Tarou says nonchalantly
"Why can't you just call me by one name Akito-san?"
"Sorry boss.."
"Come on now Akito-san, we've been working together for 9 years now, please just atleast call me Sakuro-kun or something?"
"..."
"Anyway, Nishima-kun called me, saying you have been slacking again, do you have chapter 2 ready already?"
"...Nooope..."
"Please fix yourself up Akito-san, I think R-volver has pretty good potentional and you're lucky you have someone as skilled as Nishima working for you and backing you up.
"If you say so...Uhm...Excuse me I have to go."
Tarou hangs up and grabs the new magazine

"Next issue...The debut of 'It's Electric'...And 'Magical Mary' will be ending...That stuff was even more crappier then 'Magical cat Nyu'..."
He stares at the magazine and puts it on his desk.

"Time to hit the bar, might as well leave a note for Maki to do the toning and chapter two will be done."
Tarou puts on a red hoodie and puts on some flip-flops and leaves the loft.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 1, 2010)

*Kenta Nokita*

"Excuse me miss can I ask you a question?" Kenta Nokita spoke to an attractive young woman with a confident smile on his face. They both walked out out of their high school, stepping with other students.

"Yes, what is it?" the girl responded curiously with her purse to the side. 

"Did it hurt?" Kenta quickly said rubbing his cheek.

"Did what hurt?" she gave a more confused look. Did she somehow has an injury that she didn't know about? 

"When you fell from heaven of course." Kenta placed his hand on his chin as he got into the girl's face. Immediately after, he received hard hand into the face, almost knocking his head off.

"Sorry, but your defiantly not my type, Hmph." the girl walked passed him, storming through the crowd of students. Kenta watches as the girl storms off, holding his cheek as he sighs in disappointment. 

"Screwing up again, Kenta?" a familiar voice to him says behind him. When Kenta turns around, he sees it is Hector, his close friend. 

"Ah, yo Hector-kun! Follow me, I have something to show you!!" Kenta spoke with excitement as they both began running.

A few minutes later...

Hector and Kenta could be found behind the school building, both leaning against the wall.

"So what did you want to show me?" Hector as his pal, wondering what was so urgent.

"Check out what I made!" Kenta announced as he pulled out a notebook and showed him a certain page, 



"It's the design for the title! Awesome huh?!" Kenta asked with obvious joy in his tone. He was clearly happy about his creation and couldn't help but leap around in joy.

"It's alright I guess, but I don't like the color. Besides, don't you think it's a little too early to be having that?" Hector simply told him nonchalantly as he picked his own nose.

"What are you talking about!? It's simply amazing, like me! Unfortunately, you don't have the eyes of a future Professional Mangaka like I do, Hector-kun~" Kenta playfully declared as he continued to shove the page in his buddy's face.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 1, 2010)

*Risa Hibiki*

Risa pulled a small notepad from her purse and stared at it as she sat down at a table in the corner. She didn't want to blatantly stare at anyone, but she needed to get some information, some sort of spark for her antagonist. Her half-finished sketches and summaries were already treading the line with her main character; Lissi was a protagonist who would certainly alienate some readers with her actions, so she needed an antagonist who could scoop up those readers, draw them back in. If Lissi was a character who might do bad things for a good cause, then she needed an antagonist who would do good things for a bad cause, while still being intimidating and opposing Lissi. But would motivation would suit that character? What reason could they have? Risa sighed and blew a lock of hair out of her face. She'd never thought being a mangaka would be this hard, but such was life.

The waitress approached her table and Risa ordered absentmindly; a cup of black coffee and a pumpkin muffin that she already would just be torn to frustrated crumbs. She pressed her forehead against the table and listened to the conversations around her. _"Why does he keep trying to get into my life...?"_ _"What does my mother want? She's calling again..."_ _"...and then I got on the train and couldn't find the papers anywhere."_ _"But I don't know why they want me to be my sister."_

A sister. Risa had never had siblings, she'd been the only child of her parents, and loved beyond words. She knew that her mother had several miscarriages after her birth, but that was when she was very young. By the time she learned of that fact, her mother was dead and there was nothing Risa could say or do. But what would it be like to have a younger version of herself? Would her sister resent Risa for being first, for setting the path? Or would she admire her for being older and ahead of her, seemingly perfect? But humans were never that black and white, Risa knew. It would probably be a mix of both emotions, love and hate, spite and adoration, because one person could be infinitely many things. With a gasp she jerked her head up from the table and scrambled through her purse for a pencil. She had her antagonist--an antagonist by name but not by nature. A block in Lissi's path and a guide. She'd have to have a name similar to hers of course, and a similar character design, but inverted. 

And she would be human, lost and confused, doing good and evil with the same hand, walking a mirror path down the world. Risa began to write furiously, so engrossed in her work that she missed the amused smile the waitress gave her when she set the steaming coffee and pumpkin muffin down on the table.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 2, 2010)

_Tick Tock Tick Tock_ was all thatt sounded throughout the dark room as the pendulum of the father clock swung, indicating each second that passed by. Fifty seconds, that's how long its been since Eric was given a blank sheet of paper. He concentrated hard on the empty sheet as the designs for his character, his story, flowed through his head. _Tick_. The final second sounded. As if it was a stimulus, Eric instantly placed his pencil against the paper and began drawing dots in a splash of randomness. Soon, that random image began to take shape and became a beautiful maiden.

"Good." A voice from the background spoke. An elderly hand reached towards the paper and Eric handed it over. "Yes, very good. You have taken my style and utilized it quite well. Truly, this is a style that change the world of manga."
"Thanks master, but I doubt it will have that much influence." The boy smirked at his master's praise.
"You'll be surprised." The man eyed the paper one last time before placing it on the desk. "Now, have you created a story?"
"Yes, here it is." Eric submitted another sheet of paper.
The master eyed its contents, in which he found great pleasure in. :

_It was last year. Yeah... on this exact day- May 19th. I woke up in my bed with a strange woman beside me. I wa shocked, of course, but not completely surprised for some reason. Strangely, I felt that I've known her for awhile, though I haven't seen her before. She was a priestess, I believe, who died and was buried under our house. Seemingly, she's been haunting this house way before I was born. We talked for awhile... before I had to go to school. That's when I met even more spirits. At that point, my life definitely changed._

"Good job. I'm supposing it has some horror aspects in it?"
"I'm thinking on it. Adding some horror would compliment the drawing style."
The master nodded, "Well, my young pupil, congrats on your first manga. I'm guessing you're going to submit to the Extravaganza?"
"Of course."
"Hmmm... Alright. I'm confindent you'll win."
"Thanks master."
"Now get the f*ck out of my house! I don't need you here."
"Alright, alright, alright...." Eric packed his stuff and left. 

He walked down the ever bustling streets of Japan. He was amazed that so many people lived in such a small place. As he walked, he noticed the covers of some famous mangas. _I'll do better..._ He thought to himself. His stomach began to growl in a raging fury; he hadn't eaten in some hours. Thankfully, there was a cafe just up ahead. When he walked through the double doors, the bell gently jingling, he noticed Risa's familiar face and walked to her table.

"What's up, Risa?" He greeted as he sat down.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 2, 2010)

Tenth, they had said. Tenth? Ryou picked up the issue of Manga Extravaganza! Again, leafed through it until he came to the new manga, titled It’s Electric! His manga.

Why was it all the way down in tenth? New series nearly always had a honeymoon period, he knew, where it would be at least reasonably high. Those that climbed stayed; those that didn’t...

He focussed on the page again.

*It’s Electric!* = Chapter 1, final scene

A haze of colour, a vibrant miasma of electric and neon lights, surrounded him. He cast his thoughts back to the day that had gone before him, his failure to kill the Mana, and felt a cocktail of anger and self pity lurch within him. His supervisor, his team mates, her...He seemed to be at odds with all of them all.

Ahead the ground rippled and opened, and out of the gaping hole emerged the Mana that had attacked them earlier. It was weaker, much smaller, and obviously hungry. It had sensed him, followed him here – how could he be so stupid? He reached for his sword. The sword that he had left back home. Stupid, stupid.

The creature, a long thin worm with skin like sand paper and a mouth that was sharp, metallic, and almost beak-like, cried at him. He heard people scream and yell as they saw it. Panic descended on the street and he heard people running, telling him to run to. The worm, despite having no eyes, seemed to stare at him too. As if asking if he would run too.

It struck, looking to kill him in one blow. Light crackled around it for a moment and it jolted upright, stiff. Electricity ran up and down it’s carapace. Tesla watched on, with the shock that he always felt after killing the creatures. It slumped backwards, disintegrating as it went. In a moment there would be nothing left of it.

Tesla turned his eyes upwards, towards the dark clouds. The rain just seemed to be getting worse.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 2, 2010)

*Risa Hibiki*


Risa was so wrapped up in her new inspiration, furiously scribbling notes and momentary sketches in her notepad, that she almost didn't notice the arrival to her table. Almost. As he spoke her name, Risa raised her head, pushing aside the paper and struggling to sort him in her still pre-occupied mind. He knew her name but seemed younger than her and slightly familiar. Definitely not Japanese, and that sent off the trill of recognition in her mind. Eric Dowe, a foreign underclassman who she had passed sometimes in the hallways. She'd know the basics about him, of course, how he'd moved to Japan solely to study manga and was under a private tutor. She'd never paid it much attention; personal tutors were a dying breed and Risa's being rebelled against them, clinging to the new. 

*"Hello,"* she said, stretching her arms and picking up the still-steaming cup of coffee for the first time. She took a sip, savoring the taste; straight black with none of that awful sugary crap or caramel shit that all her friends seemed to spoil their drinks with. Risa preferred all of her drinks, alcoholic or not, like this: shots of plain tequila, vodka. Scotch, brandy. Pure whole milk, orange juice without pulp. That was perfection. But before she got carried away, she focused her attention back on her new companion.

*"What brings you out here? It's an offshoot of a manga/anime riddled neighborhood, is that why you came by?"* Risa wouldn't insult him as to pretend she was ignorant of his ambitions. And talking to him was the polite thing to do. But still, her fingers cramped around the coffee mug as if longing to grip a pencil and spill out her ideas once more.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 2, 2010)

"Damn it son, I can't just keep letting you mooch off my work!" his father yelled, a fiery determination in his eyes. Kinzey sat in the chair in front of his father's desk, while the senior mangaka scolded him. Kinzey just waited, a glazed look on his face.

"Damn it! Just tell me why you won't write your own series!"

Sighing like a frustrated parent being asked too many questions by their child, he said "I've already told you dad! I suck at it!"

"Oh that is just a load of bull" he refuted. "I've seen your trash. Pages and pages of stories, many of them quite good. There's no reason-"

"No, no, no! I'm a horrible artist! I can't draw worth crap!"

Sticking his index finger in Kinzey's face, he said excitedly "And I have found a solution! TAKARA! GET IN HERE!"

At his call the door opened, and a pretty young japanese girl rushed in. She was in such a hurry to follow Kinzey's dad's order that she tripped over her own feet, falling to the floor with a thump!


----------



## EPIC (Jun 3, 2010)

Eric took a seat in the empty space in front of Risa. The waitress came by and asked for his ordered, he simply pointed towards a spot on the menu she was carrying. She nodded, then left to go prepare the order.

"I just came here for something to eat." He replied to Risa's question. "No real reason, at all. Speaking of manga, how've you been with yours? I could tell that you were concentrating hard on it. Me, I've completed my rough draft, I just need to make a few adjustments to the story and primary details."

The waitress returned with a cup of milk and two cinnamon buns. Eric took a bite of one of the buns, "Ahh... Superb." He noted to the soft, fluffy texture of the bun and its steamy, sweet taste. "Speaking of which, you're joining in on the Extravanganza, aren't yo?"


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 3, 2010)

Tarou entered a cafe he barely visited, but the bar wasn't open yet at this hour, which frustrated him.

He past two youngsters, they stood out in the crowd, the boy because he had a dark-colour which you didn't see a lot in these parts of town, and the other with fiery red hair.

He took a mental picture of them, they looked quite unique and could serve as inspiration for characters in his new manga.
For now he ignored them and sat down at the bar

"Waiter give me some of your strongest stuff!"
The waiter puts down a glass and fills it with a white liquid

Tarou drinks it one gulp and is amazed
"Wow this stuff is great, what's it called?"
The waiter refills the glass and Tarou takes another sip
"It's called milk, sir." the waiter answers
Tarou immediatly spits it out
"W-What the hell are you trying to pull damnit!!" He shouts

The waiter holds his hands up in shock
"P-Please sir, calm down, I have only one bottle of sake, will it suffice?"
Tarou nods his head hysterically like a little kid that wants candy.

The waiter grabs the bottle and leaves it at the counter, Tarou begins drinking straight from the bottle.
"Pen and paper!!"
The waiter looks confused at him
"Do I talk russian or something?!"
"N-No sir, japanese..."
"Then give me pen and paper!"
"A-Alright.."
She grabs a few napkins and a pen
"S-Sorry I don't have much better then this."
"Spasibo."
"Eh..?"
Tarou takes another sip
"That's russian."

Tarou begins to divide the napkins in panels and starts to draw it full
"Woosj!! Another stallion goes down!! Oh no it's Nyu!! Van cut his throat!! Gyahaha"
A little kid stands next to him and sees one of the napkins where his favorite manga character Magical cat Nyu get's killed by a stoïc cowboy in one single slash
"M-Mommy!!" he shouts as he runs away

Tarou keeps on laughing hysterically and drawing like a madman.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 3, 2010)

"This is Takara" Kinzey's father explained.

"Really?" Kinzey commented dryly. "Because I thought her name would be Bob, seeing as that's what you yelled out". His father furrowed his brow in annoyance, but didn't say anything.

Hastening to pick up the notebook she'd dropped, Takara bowed, saying , "It is an honor to meet the son of Warholic-sama".

Kinzey considered being a smart ass just a bit longer, but decided against it, as his father seemed in a mood where he'd only accept one sarcastic comment. So instead he just said "It's nice to meet you, Takara-chan".

"Now," Kinzey's father continued, "You can't draw, and she can't do storyline. So, I want you two to work together on a story. Anything you want".

"Fine. Let's go Takara-chan". He walked out of his fathers office, the girl quick to follow.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 3, 2010)

*Kenta Nokita*

Kenta and Hector roamed around the library. There were a few other people in the building also. Doing their own objectives that had something to do with the library. A sweat rolled down Hector's forehead as he watched Kenta go around flirting with the young woman in the building.

"Hello there, I'm searching for a book to your heart. Could you help me find it?" Kenta asked the girl beside with a smile on his face.

"Get lost, loser." She responded silently. Not even giving a glance at the loverboy. She walked past him with her books close to her chest and her nose held high. Kenta was rejected yet again. 

"Kenta would you stop fooling around? You wanted me to help you look for something right?" Hector questioned, scratching his head as he placed a book in its shelf. 

"Yeah, yeah. I need some help on looking for some ideas for a character, so search here and try to find something interesting." The eccentric Kenta told Hector as he randomly began taking books off the shelf and then slammed them on the table. "Alright! The search is on!"

*"Ssshhh!!!"* Was what just about everyone in the library said simultaneously, forcing Kenta to quiet down.

"Forgive me, hehehe.."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2010)

" Bismillah!

We will not let you go! 

Let him go!" 

"Bismillah! 

We will not let you go!

Let me go!" 

...And so on and so forth. The gloriously sexy voice of Freddy Mercury continued to enthrall a young mangaka working on the latest page of her story. 

"Oh mama mia, mama mia!" 

You know, her mother almost named her queen, after Freddy Mercury's band. Her grandfather protested of course and her father was reluctant to accept her mother's decision, but then she accidently blurted out that she once fantasized about Freddy Mercury right before she was concieved. 

Needless to say, her mom bought a Freddy Mercury mask her dad would sometimes wear before they made love, on the condition her mother would put on the Angelina Jolie mask. Her uncle Yuji famously boasted they'd get a divorce in 5 months.

Her parents have been married for 25 years. By contrast, uncle Yuji has had 3 divorces and a Vegas wedding nobody wants to talk about. 

But enough about family, it's time we discussed about the main character! Yes, a wonderful young lady with freaky albino hair caused by a freak bleach accident(manga AND detergent related) and a really dark tan in black leather who happens to be very knowledgable in western science fiction. 

If she wasn't so freaking insane she'd be a nerd's dream, sans giant boobies. Then again, some people find insanity sexy. Why do you think Nozomu Itoshiki has a harem?

Anyway, her name. It happens to be Kaji Misa, first name Kaji, last name Misa. Her parents were expecting a boy. Kaji always thought her name had some special meaning, but the truth is darker than she thinks it is. I shall say no more, except that it involves meerkats and an angry nudist from Calcutta. 

Her current location is a cafe, filled with typical cafe folk, like ganguro girls. By Odin, I hate those bitches. There were other people too, like Kaji's fellow mangaka, whom she identified as Risa Hibiki, Faux-Milf extrodinaire, and Tarou Akira, who likes to get drunk before noon. She decided to approach Risa, because she can relate better with people who have boobs.

"Risa! Watcha doin'?" Kaji asked coyly. And by coyly I mean in her face, just when she's about to finish her coffee.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 4, 2010)

*Risa Hibiki*

Risa pushed the thoughts of her manga out of her mind and focused on Eric. *“My manga? It's...doing well enough, I suppose. Not as complete as you make yours sound, but I'm getting there. I've got most of the characters sketched out, and how the plot may or may not unfold. The usual.” *There, a lot of talking without really saying anything of importance at all. Maybe she'd read too many comics, but Risa expected manga to work just like big business. No matter how you trusted your fellow workers, at the end of the day they were looking to make a buck and succeed, just like you. There was no need to put yourself out there and discuss in detail; all you got was a lot of risk with no reward. The waitress swung by the table again with Eric's order and Risa took another long sip of her coffee. The rich burn down her throat was almost as good as alcohol, and much better at waking her up. 

*“I'll be joining in on Extravaganza, if they'll have me,” *she admitted, placing her mug on the table. *“It's a high profile magazine after all, and I've never been published before. This is my first major work, the first story to see the light of day outside of my own head and throwaway sketches. What about you? Any nerves about submitting to them?” *But Eric's answer was wiped clean from her thoughts by the two intruders who slammed into the cafe in quick succession. The first was an attractive enough older man who appeared a bit shaky on his feet despite the early time, and Risa watched with detached amusement as he spit out the milk the bartender had offered him, yelling for sake instead. Alcohol was enjoyable enough, but there was no pride in being an alcoholic. She made a mental note to never let herself slip that far; public opinion on addictions seemed to be sliding towards the negative lately—just look at all the anti-smoking areas springing up across the nation. But as the man at the bar began scribbling furiously on a napkin, clearing the area of all children, another person entered.

Risa began wishing she'd just slept in. She hated the morning after all, and didn't know even now what had compelled her out of bed this early to go the cafe. She was starting to suspect, with a distinct sinking feeling, that it was some wishy-washy bullshit like “fate” or “destiny”. All these loud people in the same place. The woman who stepped into the small cafe was certainly odd looking, but Risa didn't intend to dismiss her on those grounds, so she merely stared at the swirling remnants of coffee in her mug. Best to drink the rest before it went cold, there was nothing worse than a cold drink (that was supposd to be heated of course). As Risa tipped the mug against her lips, she was aware of someone looming over her—and then the woman was in her face and Risa gulped the rest of the drink in astonishment, the liquid scalding her throat and tongue. She kept the cup in front of her face for another moment, composing her emotions, then placed it on the table, a small smile on her face. Who was this, who was this, who was this—

*“Well, I was drinking the last of my coffee. And now I'm talking to you.”* Kaji Misa. Risa had heard of her, and much of the information sounded like it couldn't decided whether it wanted to be good or bad news. There was really no way to play it safe with this woman. *“I think the real question though, is what are all of us doing here? I had no idea this place was so popular. You, me, Eric, our darling Zero over there—”* her hand waved idly towards the bar, where Akira was doing god knows what, probably traumatizing half the customers and/or getting himself arrested. Maybe there was an edge in her voice now. She couldn't say. But damn, it seemed as if she couldn't get a few seconds to work on her manga these days without being interrupted.*“What are you up to, Kaji?”*


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2010)

Oooh, a question! Such a bad thing to say to Kaji Misa, for her answers make as much sense as a soviet soldier fighting sentient cookies with the power of interpretative conga. Incidentally, Dance Dance Commissar was Kaji's first work, and was the story that got her a job in the manga business.

Kaji puffed her cheeks. As likable Risa's personality was, her tendency to dye her hair irked people with naturally unnatural hair like her. People should get freaky hairstyles the Joker way, damn it! "Pedo hunting." She answered. 

The lolita complex, known locally as lolicon, is a controversial issue in Japan today. Many groups both in and out of the country have repeatedly condemned this aspect of Japanese culture. It would be much easier to show a diagram explaining this in detail, but the RP will probably be put under scrutiny if we do that, so we'll just proceed to the mocking. 

"I need a good idea of what a man and/or woman who likes little children looks like, so I can have an idea of how to draw Naboko the Pedohamster!" She proclaimed happily. At least that explains why she's wearing leather. Naboko the Pedohamster was supposed to be the next enemy in the next chapter of Kame Kamen, who will end up being beaten up by Kame Kamen and his sidekick, Who has no name yet. No seriously, that's her name.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 4, 2010)

"Future Express Cafe?" Kinzey asked, raising an eyebrow. "Yes," Takara nodded excitedly. "I hear it's were many Mangaka come to work, or think".

"Thinking is part of the Mangaka business" Kinzey smiled, stepping inside. It seemed there was a commotion in the corner. Best to avoid that. Instead, well, he couldn't deny a Mangaka's logic of sitting in the corner, so he went to the other one.

Sitting down, the waitress came to take their orders: A simple toasted bagel for Kinzey, and a latte for Takara. "So..." Kinzey began, probing for information, "What do you usually draw?"

"O-oh, I try to draw everything" Takara replied. "Here". She pushed her notebook across the table to him. Opening it, he saw rich, elaborate designs: Dramatic gunfights, beatiful topography, Hideous beasts, grizzly transformations (like that of a werewolf), innocent creatures, gleaming mechas, it was all here. Kinzey was impressed, to say the least.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 4, 2010)

"Hm..." Eric sipped on his milk as Risa explained her status of her project. Seemingly, its not all the way done, but its getting there- nothing more than the usual stuff. He looked around the cafe, surprised at how many mangaka were there presently. He could tell the difference between the normal people and the authors. The authors were the only people actually take the stuff their thinking about seriously. Of course, Eric, himself, just enjoyed this place because of its relaxing aura. He wouldn't really think of coming out to public to work, its just unmannerable and unsolitary for the mentality. 

When Risa talked about her plans for the Extravaganza, he simply nodded. His plans for the Extravaganza were a little bit different than most others. He just wants a criticism on his work if it doesn't get published and if it does get published, well... good for him. But he doesn't really care about getting published, he just wants to enter and get criticized so he can get better. _The only way to get better is to reflect on yourself and then let others do same for you._ That's what his master always told him. 

Of course, another author came in- Kaji. He's seen her around too, but she sort of struck as kind of odd. But heck, everyone has their quirks. Seemingly, she was looking for pedophiles to add as inspiration for her next drawing. "You really can't tell." Eric began explaining. "Pedophiles don't have a basic pattern to them except that you can commonly find molesters on the internet. You would also probably find them in little kid places, but again, its going to be hard to tell. Why don't you try thinking one up yourself?"


----------



## Damaris (Jun 4, 2010)

*Risa Hibiki*


It was probably for the best that Risa had already put down her cup of coffee, because if she had still been drinking, she might have sprayed the hot liquid all over Kaji in her shock—and that was an encounter she knew wouldn't have gone well. As it was, she still had to make an effort from keeping her jaw from hitting the floor in surprise. *“...Pedohunting?”* That was certainly an unsual hobby, and not the answer that Risa had been expecting in the slightest.* “Ah, I see.”* Well not at all, but once Risa thought about it, the answer slid towards making sense. That was a hot issue in Japan right now, the lolicons clutching their plushies to their chests and saying that it was right, and the normal people (in Risa's opinion at least) being furious with them. Having a controversial topic like that in your manga would be sure to pull in high ratings and more readings. Even when she tried to suppress it, Risa couldn't ignore the feeling of respect for Kaji once she realized the plan.

*“Well, if you're going to research pedophiles,” *Risa said, still hesitant with the discussion,* “Shouldn't you have brought a kid or a er, I don't know, cutout of some anime character with you? I mean you don't look like a loli, so how are you going to expect to attract anyone who is a lolicon? You've got to set a trap for them.” *That was reasonable enough, Risa thought. She could be a helpful person.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 4, 2010)

Kinzey raised his usual eyebrow at the conversation he heard at the other table. Why these people were hunting pedos, he didn't know, and didn't think he wanted to know. They definitely seemed like a bunch of eccentrics.

Turning back to Takara's notebook, he was genuinely surprised at her ability to draw. He'd expected his father to stick him with a beginner, but that seemed not to be the case. "W...what do you think?" Takara asked timidly.

Kinzey begrudgingly admited "It's not as good as the stuff in, say, R-Volver, but it's pretty damn close". Takara blinked a few times, doubting his cincerity.

Turning to a new page, Kinzey saw a picture of a person being materialized, the upper half of his body not there yet, the line ending his torso being a slanted array of large, blocky pixels. The background revealed a beautiful forest, but behind a tree far in the back a sinister shadowy figure lurked, stalking this new arrival. Kinzey considered, wondering how he could use it in a story...


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2010)

Damaris said:


> She could be a helpful person.



A really bad thing to say to Kaji. When people offer their help to the happy-go-lucky wannabe mangaka bad things happen. "Ooooh! Crazy idea!" And indeed, it was the craziest of ideas. For before Risa could say anything Kaji was already fondling her breasts. Which is not really a bad thing if Risa was a lesbian. Or bi. But she's probably not. 

After a few more seconds of delightful lesbian fanservice Kaji let go with a sad ,sad face."Awww, you're too flat!"


----------



## Chaos (Jun 5, 2010)

*Opaque Flame, Future Express*

Opaque couldn't help but wonder why the hell all these aspiring mangakas were here, in this one caf?. It was almost as weird as the fact that he himself was sitting in the caf?. Well, not so weird, since this was one of the last caf?s of the endangered species that permitted smoking within it's reaches. The glowing head of the cigarette had grown bigger than it should be as Opaque stared at the table where three seemingly random mangakas were conversing, insulting and fondling each other. He sighed. Opaque didn't like real people. With a long and powerful haul of his cigarette, he focused back to the papers lying in front of him, the almost finished name of Denshi Shakai: The Death Song.

Opaque took his pen to the paper again. The last page was almost done. Opaque felt a surge of satisfaction, he had been working on this name for quite some time now, and more importantly, the story it set off must be his favorite in a long time. He had finally found something that could appease his love for manga, fights and music in one thing. He added some extra strokes to the hair of Rock, the first protagonist to be introduced. Rock was a brave and headstrong girl, quite the typical shounen hero, but then a girl. The whole name seemed finished, but Opaque wasn't happy yet. He wanted to do more. The other protagonists he had planned were all more to his liking, even though he loved Rock. He pulverized the butt of his cigarette on the table, leaving it  lying on the middle of the table, just inches next to the ashtray. He didn't feel like ashtrays. 

Opaque stood up and put the finished name back in his pack. It was time to turn that thing in. When he passed the table where the three other mangakas were sitting, one of the girls, who Opaque quickly identified as Risa Hibiki, a promising mangaka in her own right, suddenly shoved her chair back, presumably backing away from the girl who'd just randomly grabbed her boobs. The chair smashed into Opaque's stomach, causing him to double over.  "What the fuck you think you're doing?" Opaque truly was pissed now. He glared to all three persons at the table, not covering his anger in the slightest. "Watch where the fuck you suddenly throw your chair, bitch!"


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 6, 2010)

Suddenly Tarou's phone rings, it was the main theme of Magical cat nyu, even though he hated his previous manga and the anime as well, the music was catchy.

"Ahh...Ooshii, it's *hiccup* youuu..."
"Akito-san, do you have the name of chapter 2 ready?"
"Yes, yes, I have them, drawn them on some napkins"
"W-We can't make a copy out of napkins for the magazine!! Draw them on normal paper!"

Akito gives a big sigh and leans backward
"Yeah yeah...I'll have Nishima and Maki redraw them, okay?
"Please Akito, do it as quickly as possible."
Tarou hangs up his phone, he stands up and sways to the door.

As he reaches his appartment he turns on the tv, suddenly a unfamiliar tune plays he looks at the screen.
It's a very fast-paced rock tune, suddenly the Grimoire Punk logo pops-up.
"Wow...It's the second opening! This one is aimed at the new manga arc..."
In the opening the seven demons, Baal, Belial, Beelzebub, Asmodeus, Lucifuge, Leviathan and Mephisto duke it out in a more action-special effect-explosive awesomeness.
"So the author is shifting from more comedy driven to action...hmm...Should have done that way sooner with Magical cat Nyu..."

Tarou follows the show til it's over, in the preview of next week he sees some hints of the death of Asmodeus.
"W-What the hell, they're going to kill someone of the cast? That's pretty big...I could contact the author Anima K. Rag and ask how he plans to continue the story..." He says as he places his finger under his chin.

Nishima busts open the door
"Tarou!! We're going to finish chapter 2, right now!!"
Maki silently follows him
Tarou falls to the ground from the shock, quickly stands up and puts his forehead against Nishima's. 
"AAAH, Nishima bastard, you're giving me headache!!"
"That's the booze you drunky!"
Nishima says as he pushes Tarou further back with his head
"Shut it it's your high-pitched voice!"
"I don't have a high-pitched voice sunglassing wearing bastard, you're inside you don't need them!!!"
Both simultaneously hit each other on the cheek and send each other flying
Maki begins to laugh silently holding his mouth.
"What's so damn funny?!" Both yell at the same time
"That was some serious heated discussion but still kind of funny."
"Want a fight?" Tarou taunts
"N-No no..!" Maki yelps
Nishima waves his hand through his hair
"I think I understand with Nyu it was over the top humor like the reader was told to laugh at some points, it was kind of forced."
"That's why it sucks." Tarou comments
Maki sweatdrops ("...Is it okay to talk about your own series like that...")
"Well...We could make some similiar things in R-volver as well, some fresh breeze between the seriousness in the fights and such."
Tarou begins to think, and think, and think...
"Akito?" Nishima asks
"Maki, repeat what Nishima said."
"Y-Yes Akira-san..uhm...R-volver could have some light-hearted moments between the fights which might make the reader laugh..?"
"Great idea Maki!! Much better then that bastard Nishi!"
Nishima facepalms
"Fine, fine...Then let's do this! Let's go improve chapter 2!" Nishima yells


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 6, 2010)

*Editor department*

"Ibaraki-san! The new ratings are in!" The trustworthy editor yells to the editor-in-chief"


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. R-volver - Akira ZERO (92%)
2. Coreless - (81%)
3. Aijo! High school cyborg girl (77%)
4. Sync! - (73%)
5. Death and Romance - (70%)
6. Zodiac - (67%)
7. Grimoire Punk! - (63%)
8. The Wonder Racket - (61%)
9. Class 7b - (60%)
10. It's Electric - Ryouhei Matasaki(60%)
11. Dark Ages - (48%)
12. Magical Mary - (45%)




Ibaraki takes a look on the numbers 
"Hmm...Most interesting, sales have increased and a lot of the current running series are popular among the audience."

"Especially *'Grimoire Punk!'* It popularity really increased these days!" The editor remarks
"Yes yes, that could be because Anima-san made some serious storyline twists these days."
"Shall we start the meeting for which serie will replace *'Magical Mary'*?"

Ibaraki looks at his watch
("...Torishima is still not in...We'd have to start without him...")
"...Fine."

"So first up is *'On the other side' *it's made by Vinsento Ni"
Everyone looks at a copy, one editor puts up his finger
"Yes?" Ibaraki asks politely
"Kids really love this kind of stuff, I think it could work!"
"Hm...That could be true yes, but it has been done a lot before this kind of thing."
"Ah..."
"And the concept is still pretty vague, I don't know what the author will do with this concept."
"That's a shame...So that's a..--"
"No. I think this Eric Dowe needs to be informed to work out his name more."

"Next up is...*'Taboo Reborn'* let's see...made by Tanimoto Shiryu."
Everyone flips through the pages
"W-Wow this is dark..."
"It's kind of twisted and sick if you ask me!"
The editor and chief remains silent and thinks for a while
"It's a pretty interesting concept, I like it, but the author seems quite young, will he be able to handle it?" The editor-in-chief asks
Everyone remains silent, the editor in chief breaks the silence
"*'Taboo Reborn'* passes."
"But chief we only have room for one serie"
"If any other passes as well we'll just have to select in the end of our meeting." Ibaraki says calmly

"*'Denshi Shakai: The Death song'*, made by Kali."
"Wow, another music manga! It seems like *'Sync!'* but with fights in it."
"But do we really need another music manga?"
"Well if we look how well *'Sync!*' is doing now we might as well try another one..."
"Ibaraki-san?"
"It goes under pass as well, if the author can explain what exactly the 'death song' is."

"Next one, *'Revolution 3103'* by Rika Flame."
"Editor-in-chief can I speak freely?"
"Yes ofcourse."
"The series remind me of  *'Aijo!'* except this is set in the future instead of the present."
"Well, it does...hmm..."
"What do we now..."
"She should talk to the mangaka of *'Aijo' *and discuss a assistant position for her?" the editor in chief says thoughtfully.
"So where does it stand from now?"
"It's a no."

"the next series is...*'Kame Kamen'*."
"By?"
"Koji Misa."
"Hm, another new face."
"I believe I've seen her a couple of days ago, she's quite the excentrick one."
The editor-in-chief nods
"Let's get this along okay?"
"Yes sir!"
"this is quite good, we need a good comedy with parody like this."
"It could perhaps beat *'Grimoire Punk'* on this point."
"Well I'm not saying that...But it has potentional." Ibaraki says on a low tone."
"So it's a yes as well?"
The editor nods

"Last one up is...*'The system'* by Yukki Rito."
"It certaintly reminds me of something."
"I think what you are saying."
"The matrix."
"Yes...That could be a problem with potentional copyright infringement."
"That wouldn't be good for the company's image."
"The readers would potentionally call it a rip-off and start to think negatively towards the series from the start, that wouldn't do any good." Ibaraki says.
"So he has to rework the idea?"
"That's right, It's a no for *'the system'*"

"So we have *'Taboo Reborn'*, * 'Denshi Shakai: The Death song'* and *'Kame Kamen' *for potentional serialization."
The editor-in-chief nods
"So what will it be?"
"it will be impossible to run all three of them..."
The others look awaiting the editor-in-chief's response.
"Give me the ratings again will you?"
It gets handed over him in a flash
"Hm...We'll run a final chapter of *'Dark Ages' *in our monthly magazine."
"Y-You want to cancel it?"
"Yes, it has always been a low-rated series, by doing a special final chapter the little fanbase it has won't be disappointed."
"Well it is about to end an arc, so it could very much reach it's conclusion."
"I'm aware of that..." The editor-in-chief says at the thought of his lack of knowledge.
"So which will be run?"
"The series that will replace *'Magical Mary' *and *'Dark Ages'* are* 'Denshi Shakai: The Death song' *and *'Kame Kamen'.*


----------



## EPIC (Jun 7, 2010)

Eric began sipping his milk again. For the first second of doing so, he closed his eyes so he didn't really catch what happened until after he opened his eyes. It was then when Kaji spontaneously decided to go lesbo and fondle Risa's boobs. Of course, he had the urge to spray milk from his mouth into Risa's face from laughter, but he dropped the instinct and instead calmly sipped the milk again.
"Kaji, you are one twisted chick..." He commented. "If anything you need to do more than just grope, you need to experiment and enjoy it. You should try finding out what makes her tick." He grabbed his cinnamon and chewed another bite. "Moreover, you don't say that they're too flat especially when they're her age. Instead, you should try putting it in more complex wording- makes them feel more special when big words are used for their tiny titties."


----------



## Damaris (Jun 7, 2010)

*Risa Hibiki*

It was a good thing Risa had put down the cup of coffee, because when Kaji flew—there was really no other word to describe the sheer shock of movement that sent the other woman spinning across the table towards her—at her, if she'd still been drinking she probably would have spit the hot liquid all down herself and across Kaji; not the most dignified of situations, and she quite liked this outfit. But when Kaji's hands landed on her breasts, Risa's careful hold on her restraint snapped. She leaned backwards, her right palm striking the table and sending her mug off onto the floor, shattering in a dozen pieces. Shit, she thought to herself, unsure of what to do with Kaji. The woman wouldn't let go of her and Risa was wondering if she'd have to hit her when suddenly Kaji was back on the other side of the table, complaining that Risa's breasts were too small as if nothing had happened. 

Eric looked as if he could barely control his laughter, and the moment he opened his mouth Risa knew he'd have nothing of use to say. *“Didn't anyone ever tell you not to talk with your mouth full?”* She asked, grabbing her sketchbook and dropping enough money on the table to cover both her drink and the broken mug.* “Why are you out here on a school day, anyway, aren't all the kids supposed to still be in class?”* Just the perfect end to the perfect morning; another man revealing himself to have the maturity of a slightly deranged cow. She shoved the chair back with a tad more force than might have been necessary, and sighed as she felt the upright back bump into someone. What a joy.

She stood up and turned around, face-to-face (Well, maybe face-to-shoulder, she wasn't the tallest around) and glared up at the man.* “Vulgar words are the language of fools and imbeciles, you fucking asshole,”* she said calmly. Well, maybe she was a hypocrite. There were worse things to be, she thought, even if she couldn't think of them right now. *“I'm very sorry that I bumped into you, but you don't seem to be hurt, judging from the liveliness of your response, and you don't seem very polite either.”* That was a bit wordy of her, but what did she have to lose. There was no possible way this day could get worse.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 9, 2010)

*Opaque Flame, Future Express*

His phone rang. Opaque cursed again, turned his back to the volatile girl that had just insulted him and walked away, not saying another word. He left the bar and picked up his cell. "What you want?" He was really pissed and didn't care to hide it. "Ho ho, Kali, not so grumpy, will ya?" Opaque cursed again, even harsher. He didn't like that fuckhead they'd assigned to be his editor. Actually, he hated the guy. "I said what do you want" A sigh sounded trough the receiver. "Really, at least today you should be a little happier" Opaque's teeth ground over each other as he once again voiced his single question. "What the FUCK do you want of me?" His editor's voice turned serious. "Fine, whatever you wish. Bring over the manuscript of your first chapter. You've been serialized." The beeping indicated that his editor had hung up.

"Serialized..." Opaque mumbled softly. He had mixed feelings about this. It was good to finally have some money again, but he sincerely hoped he wouldn't be forced to change his manga just to accommodate the public. With another grump, he called a taxi and got in. "Manga Extravaganza HQ, please"


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 10, 2010)

Ryou felt pain flair up his wrist. Not good. Somehow his week had been a blurry haze, far too fast and busy yet somehow idle and wasted. That he had been able to finish at all, in such a short length of time, had been surprising: impressive, surely? No, his editor and grumped and groaned and called him unprofessional. 

The new chapter was done - finished, but worrying. The editor had been to see him because of those two letters: 1 and 0.

10

Would this second chapter be better? Ryou insisted on his plan, swore by it - showed the twenty five chapter plan he already had.

"We admire the plan, but the next chapter should always be the focus. If it's not exciting now, why should the readers read on?"

Point.

But Ryou thought the chapter was good, exciting. He implemented some changes the editor had suggests: tweaks, changes.

*Chapter 2*: Raymond - 4 days to go

Tesla tells his executive officer that the Mana  was looking for him, the officer however blames his negative mindset for this. He is ridiculed by his co-workers claiming he is merely looking for attention. He goes to visit a friend called Raymond only to find that the family’s shop has been attacked by a gang. He checks the shop and finds his friend crouching behind a piece of masonry and learns that the house has been hit by a fire bombs, then raided. Raymond’s two sisters and parents are all dead. The gang returns and in a rage Raymond rushes to confront them. Firenze hesitates to find a weapon and arrives too late.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 12, 2010)

*Opaque Flame, Manga Extravaganza*

"Almost too late, as usual" His editor remarked as Opaque slammed the finished first chapter of Denshei Shakai: The Death Song. "It's here, so what's your problem" The editor sighed and grabbed the chapter, opening the first page.

*Denshei Shakai: The Death Song
Chapter I - Extinction*

The title page shows a brown-haired girl with a guitar in her hands. Her expression is one of horror, aimed at the letters above her. Extinction.

A gritty page, full of shadows and unclear places follows. It depicts a block of houses, destroyed and forgotten.

_This world is dead. The people who lived here, the people of freedom, are gone. The musicians who put their very lives on the line, the only ones who stood up against the influx of corporations that computerize both society and music are one by one falling prey to the Death Song. The legends of old times. The upcoming rebels. None is allowed to live.

The Death Song is everywhere_

The scene switches to a barren wasteland, filled with rock and cliffs and the like. It slowly, in multiple panels, zooms in on a guy that's nervously glancing around. The guy has a mic in his hand.

Suddenly, a rift in the earth smashes trough the wasteland, making it's way to the lone man. The man jumps, obviously tired, dodging the thing by a bit and standing up again, huffing and puffing. The next panel switches to another man, who holds an acoustic guitar like an axe. The guy wears make-up and has scruffy hair. He speaks. "Give it up already, Tim. Your age is over"

The next panel is a big one of the first man, still trying to catch his breath. A notice is posted next to him. It reads:

Tim mcIlrath
Rise Against 
Level 6 Vocalist

The man speaks. "Why don't you fucking die, corporate pig?" He gets to his feet again, cradling the microphone. "You've betrayed music for the sake of power and popularity. You're a despicable shitbag"

The powdered man comes into view again. It also has a label now. 

Billie Joe Armstrong
Former Green Day
Level 2 Guitaron

"Popularity and power are everything, Tim."

"Wrong! MUSIC IS EVERYTHING!" The man grabs his microphone and brings it to his mouth. The man screams.

_Black eyes, broken fingers,
Blood drips and I let it run 
down my lips into my swollen gums.
When hope is non-existent, 
Our instincts all scream "Run",
We never turn our backs or even bite our tongues.

Although we have no obligation to stay alive
On broken backs we beg for mercy, we will survive
(Break out) I won't be left here
Behind closed doors._

Every word sends a quake trough the wasteland. Tim visibly heals on the first set of lyrics. At the second set a burst of black lightning shoots out of the microphone, hitting the guitar of Billie Joe, who uses it as a shield. His face is one of terror.

The black lightning breaks. Billie Joe laughs. "You see? The power of music alone won't get you anywhere" He smashes an awkward chord, the power being enough to blow Tim back. "This is power, indie"

The panels shift. We get to the girl who was on the title page. She has a guitar on her back and is walking trough an abandoned street. She's going to school. 

A rift appears. From it rises a robotic kind of creature, looking like a man, but not really. The creature shrieks and attacks. The girl is knocked away. Lying out, we see a label. 

Rock
Not affiliated
Potential Guitarist

The beast bares long claws. Rock's eyes widen. A big flash ensues the screen as Rock unleashes some kind of inner power. The beast stands back as Rock stands up, a guitar in her hands, with burning eyes.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 13, 2010)

Half a day has past and Tarou falls down to the ground in exhaustion

"Great job Tarou!" Nishima says
Tarou nods and they high-five.

Maki stands uncomfortable feeling like he didn't do anything
Nishima gives him a tap on his shoulder and Tarou pets his head heavily
"Great job Maki-kun!!" Tarou recalls, he was feeling really excited about this, he hasn't felt like this a long time
He grabbed chapter 2 and started to read

*R-volver
Chapter 2*
Van and the boy walked away from the commotion of the duel that took place
"So tell me about what you know." Van states in one tone
"Well...You see...My grandfather is the creator of the Epona."
"W-What the very first stallion?"
the boy nods
"And he made the blueprints for the R-volver..."
Van tips his hat down
"Which resulted in the mass-production of the R-mada type stallion that was used in a all-out war between the north and south..."
the boy nods
"It sure was a great boost for technology!!"
Van remains quiet
"You know, I'm kind of proud that my grandfather was that amazing, without him we wouldn't have transportation type stallions besides the weapon type stallions."
Van's clenches his fist
"And the don't forget about the wild-life type stallions, resembling real animals and not needing a pilot to function!!"

Out of nowhere Van suddenly punches the boy in the cheek, throwing him back
"W-Why Van...!?"
"That bastard grandfather of you is the cause my family is...Ugh...Forget it."
"Don't say he is the direct cause...The same with your gun, just because someone created it doesn't mean that person is responsible for the deaths that is caused by the wielder!" The boy shouts
"I, Lucky Jocky am proud to be the grandson of Wacky Jocky!!"
Van sighs and turns around

"Whatever kid...I'm just going to find that R-volver, and destroy it along with Pegasus, Sleipnir and Epona.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2010)

Disappointed that she can't hunt pedos due to the lack of flat breasted women, Kaji decided to do something uninteresting. Her job.

Huddled in a cubicle at the office, Kaji sketched page after page, completing the first chapter of Kame Kamen! 

*KAME KAMEN, CHAPTER I: ENTER, SHELL OF JUSTICE!*

PAGE 1: First few panels shows images of a city that looks like the bastard son of Boston and Pyongyang. Net few panels depict happy people going about with their lives.

PAGE 2: First panel shows some random buildings exploding. Next panels show former happy people running away from giant rats dressed like Prussians, led by a rat with an over-sized hat and a pair of puff balls hanging around his next. His weapon is a laser gun with a long barrel.(NOT COMPENSATING FOR ANYTHING!) Last panel of page has Rats yelling "CHEESE!"

Page 3: Rats loot local cheese store, but not before telling the owner to put it on their tab. They still forcibly loot the store, because it's an evil Rat thing. Rat leader, who goes by Chin Komrade, makes a lengthy explanation on how the Rodent Empire rules over anything. Fellow rats fall asleep in the background because Chin Komrade talks too much.

Page 4: Chin Komrade's rant is interrupted by a white light in the first panel. Next panel has the other rats screaming for help. Last panel in page shows the entire store destroyed, with Chin Komrade barely able to escape.

Page 5 and 6: Page spread of our hero, Kame Kamen! He wears a pristine platinum armor and a mask that looks like a turtle shell. Smaller panels on the side show the reactions of bystanders and Chin Komrade. 

Page 7: Chin Komrade shows shock that Kame Kamen has arrived. Kame Kamen makes a declaration that his evil will not go unpunished, and they banter on while making lame turtle puns.

Page 8: Chin Komrade is furious, and yells at Kame Kamen. Next panel has him aiming his rifle. The panel after that shows him stroking his long rifle while declaring that victory will be his. Center of page has Chin Komrade firing his rifle with a suggestive look. A wig/arm/boxing glove hybrid is fired out of the rifle and hits Kame Kamen in the next panel. 

Page 9: Consists mainly of panels showing the grief of the people, Chin Komrade grinning like a jerk, and the cheese store owner crying because he doesn't know who to sue. 

Page 10: Kame Kamen is apparently fine. Chin Komrade jawdrops in disbelief. Next panel has Kame Kamen's sidekick, some guy with underwear on his head, lying on the ground dead. 

Page 11: Kame Kamen 'widthraws' into his shell-like mask(his whole body goes into his head, literally,) and starts blaming himself that his sidekick is dead. Chin Komrade gloats about the inferiority of humans, while everyone else wonders who the hell that underwearguy was.

Page 12-13: Chin Komrade beats Kame Kamen up with his fluffy balls. Everyone is shocked, except for the cheese store owner who is aroused(cheese store owner happens to look like the hard gay guy). Kame Kamen continues to wangst, even though he mentions underwear guy wasn't that good of a sidekick. 

Page 14: It looks like Chin Komrade is about to win, but then his fluffy balls are shot. He gets pissed off and demands who has the gall to shoot his fluffy balls. Then his other pair of fluffy balls get shot, but due to censorship laws the panel only shows him with an 'oh shit' face, then next panel has him on the floor, clutching his pants.

Page 15: A young woman with bright tangerine hair steps forward with a bored look on her face. She's wearing a costume that makes her resemble Tony Montana, but with tangerine hair. Kame Kamen comes out of his shell and thanks the young woman for her assistance. The young woman says it's no problem, since she was going to shoot someone today she might as well shoot the rat with freudian issues. Last panel has Chin Komrade being dragged away by his minions, still clutching his balls.

Page 16: Kame Kamen shakes her hand, and feels a heroic vibe(represented by small camels running around Kame Kamen's head in a dramatic fashion) about the girl. He asks her if she wants to join him in his crusade to fight the Evil Rodent Empire. The young woman looks reluctant, saying that it might not be interesting to fight giant rodents, and that she needs to buy new bullet for the ones she used.

Page 17: Kame Kamen summons his trusty steed, a car that looks like a cross between a beetle and a turtle. He tells her that he has lots of guns in his layer. The young woman accepts, and goes into the car of a masked man who fights giant rats all day and night and is undoubtedly very lonely. Last panel has Kame Kamen asking her what her name is. Speech bubble containing her name then turns out to be blocked by underwear guy's dead corpse which is sprawled all over the last panel with his head and arms sticking out. 

Page 18: Inside a dimly lit throne room the heralds of the Rodent Emperor meet to discuss their next plan to destroy humanity! All their faces are obscured, except for the two-headed mouse because the Rodent Empror thinks he's stupid.


And thus, Kame Kamen was born! And just in time, because Kaji had 4 hours left before submissions. If she hurried, she might be able to find someone who'd help in her pedo hunt.


----------

